# Here are all the AM Test Answers!!!!!



## Ugly Kid Joe (Apr 26, 2006)

A,B,C, or D, but not necessarily in that order


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 26, 2006)

rly:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 26, 2006)

"Hello, NCEES. Hi, I'd like to report an anonymous tip regarding the breaking of the confidentiality agreement by one of your examinees.

Please send out the Cut Score Cops to arrest him immediately."

:thatsgay: :thatsgay: :thatsgay:


----------



## JoeysVee (Apr 26, 2006)

They sure are tight lipped about the thing.

I have a few problems that I would love to know the answers to but I can't discuss them so oh well.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 26, 2006)

Yeah, I don't see the point. I barely remember any questions from the exam in enough detail to talk about them. And besides, you'd hope they wouldn't just ask the same questions each time.


----------



## Ugly Kid Joe (Apr 27, 2006)

I went home and wrote down all i could recall (for my own benefit)

B)


----------



## EdinNO (Apr 28, 2006)

I took the ME test. In the pm I took the Machine Design. Of course, I can't talk specifics, but I noticed that one afternoon question was almost identical to one of the am questions, but slightly different. It scared me because I thought maybe I forgot some small detail.

Did anyone else notice this? Was it just an ME/MD thing or was it also in ME with other afternoon sections? Was it like this in any other discipline?

Ed


----------



## JoeysVee (Apr 28, 2006)

> I took the ME test. In the pm I took the Machine Design. Of course, I can't talk specifics, but I noticed that one afternoon question was almost identical to one of the am questions, but slightly different. It scared me because I thought maybe I forgot some small detail.
> Did anyone else notice this? Was it just an ME/MD thing or was it also in ME with other afternoon sections? Was it like this in any other discipline?
> 
> Ed


I noticed a couple like that too in the thermal afternoon section. They were simular but not the exact same thing. I figured it would be that way though becuase the NCEES sample exam was the same way. Look at the 1st problem in the morning and the 1st problem in the thermal afternoon of the sample exam....you see that same thing.

Oh well...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 29, 2006)

I took the Environmental.

I definitely noticed they used the same concept applied to 2 or 3 different questions on separate topics.

Some stuff is just important I guess.


----------



## JoeysVee (May 1, 2006)

My guess is they don't have to think of quiet as many problems if they can use the same figure or type of question twice but just word it a little differently. :dunno:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 1, 2006)

There were 1 or 2 problems that where the situation and numbers were identical to the NCEES handbook. But, they asked you to calculate a different variable than the sample exam.

There are generally several design variables and items of interest associated with some device or system. You can definitely have multiple questions based on the same set of conditions.


----------

